# Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€



## d1eda (27. Mai 2011)

*Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hallo,

ich bin dabei mir einen neuen PC zusammenzustellen. Sollte um die 650€ kosten +- 100€.
Der PC wird zum Gamen und normale Officeanwendungen, surfen und Filme schauen verwendet.
Folgende Spiele sollten laufen: CS 1.6, CS Source, Quake 3, Urban Terror und später eventuell Battlefield 3. 
Sollte alles natürlich flüssig laufen.

ich hab mich nun ein wenig umgesehen und einige Komponenten rausgesucht. 

Gehäuse: entweder ATX Xigmatek oder Enermax Luxuray ca 50€
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-870A ca 70€
Prozessor: AMD Athlon II X3 450 3x 3,2 GHz oder AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955 ca 90€
Grafikkarte: GTX 560 TI oder ATI 6950 ca 190€
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB Corsair Vengeance DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 ca 70€
Soundkarte: Creative Sound Blaster X-FI Titanium 7.1 ca 65€
Festplatte: 1000 GB Samsung Spinpoint F3 HD103SJ ca 45€

ca 600€ mit Brenner und Kartenleser

Als Betriebssystem wird Windows 7 Home 64 bit verwendet und als Monitor wird ein Acer s222hqlabid
verwendet.

hier ist die Zusammenstellung bei Mindfactory dort ist dann auch der Brenner und der Kartenleser dabei:

Merkzettel - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software by Mindfactory.de


Brauche ich eine Wärmeleitpaste für die Prozessoren? 

Welche Tipps könnt ihr mir geben bezüglich der Hardware, ich gehe auf Anregungen gerne ein. 
Mögliche Up oder Downgrades? Woran sollte ich nicht sparen, woran kann ich sparen? 
Passen die Komponenten zueinander? Welchen Prozessor oder Grafikkarte wurdet ihr nehmen?


danke

mfg dieda.


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Wenn Du AMD nehmen willst, würde ich ein AM3+ Board nehmen, für späteres optionales Aufrüsten auf den AMD Bulldozer, z.B. ASUS M5A87, 870

RAM würde ich ohne Heatspreader nehmen, 1333MHz reicht auch gut aus, z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) 

Soka brauchst Du nur, wenn Du Highend-Boxen oder Kopfhörer dranhängst. Wenn dann eher eine ASUS Xonar D1, PCI oder ASUS Xonar DX 7.1, PCIe x1 

Graka würde ich zwischen diesen entscheiden: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder  Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5  ~200 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185 

Schneller unterwegs wärst Du aber mit einem Intel SandyBridge System, z.B. ein Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed auf einem ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3).

extra WLP braucht Du nicht. auf dem boxed-Kühler ist ein Pad aufgebügelt, bei anderen Kühlern ist WLP dabei.

Der Merkzettel ist leer 

Grüße


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Statt auf AMD Basis solltest du was auf Sandy Basis kaufen, ist sinnvoller, du hast deutlich mehr Leistung, bei etwas mehr Kosten.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Würde dir auch zu Sandy raten. Und wenn es unbedingt AMD sein soll dann aber zumindest ein x4 955.
Werde dir gleich mal was zusammenstellen.


----------



## Master Shake (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

unterstuetzt Battlefield 3 nicht sogar sechs Kerne? Dann lohnt auch ein T1055 fuer ca. 135 Euro. Der 955 ist allerdings bei P/L kaum zu schlagen.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Master Shake schrieb:


> unterstuetzt Battlefield 3 nicht sogar sechs Kerne? Dann lohnt auch ein T1055 fuer ca. 135 Euro. Der 955 ist allerdings bei P/L kaum zu schlagen.


 
Eventuell duch einen i3-2100?


----------



## JangoK (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Heyho, ich bin neu hier und mich quält ne ähnliche frage...

wollte jetzt keinen neuen Threat aufmachen nur, weil sich der Preis-bereich ändert ^^...

Ich lauf jetzt seit ca 3 Jahren nur noch aufm Laptop und wollte jetzt wos ans studium geht (Informatik) mal wieder auf nen Desktop umbauen mit nem größeren Bildschirm um auch mal nen bisl quelltext sehen zu können...
Nebenbei wollte ich mich nen bisl mit offline Daddeln ablenken (Crysis.. Crysis 2.. Assasins Creed... 2..) all die Games, die ich in letzter Zeit verpasst habe und die gerade so aktuell sind ^^...

Naja nach den 3 Jahren hab ich keine Ahnung mehr was aktuell gut ist und wie lange man damit so auskommt...
Was ich mir bei Alternate mal zusammen gebastelt hab:

Mainboard:     ASRock Fatal1ty P67 Performance      - 129.90 €
CPU:             Intel® Core™ i7-2600K                    - 264,00 €
CPU-Kühlung: Arctic-Cooling Freezer Xtreme Rev.2   -   29,99 €
RAM:            GeIL DIMM 8GB DDR3-1333 Kit           -   77,90 €
Grafik:          Gainward GeForce GTX 570 GS           - 309,00 €
Festplatte:    Western Digital WD10EALS 1 TB         -   58,90 € 
Gehäuse:      Thermaltake Element G VL10001W2Z   -   96,90 €
Netzteil:       Thermaltake Toughpower XT 875W     -  129,90 €
DVD-RW:      ASUS DRW-24B3ST                          -   25,99 €
_____________________________________________________
Gesamt:                                                           1.122,48 €

Was davon ist überflüssig / to much, was ist nicht wirklich kompatibel oder würde in ner andern zusammenstellung besser laufen, was würdet ihr anders machen?
(darf gerne billiger werden, ungern teurer... da muss nochn bildschirm maus und tasta drauf  )

Was mich besonders interessiert...
lieber AMD + ATI
oder lieber Intel + nVidia

(früher hieß es immer das diese kombinationen am besten miteinander laufen)

über ein paar tips würde ich mich freuen 

gruß

Jango


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Mach doch einen eigenen thread auf, ist besser und macht es einfacher.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ich empfehle dir einen eigenen Thread für dein System aufzumachen.
Dann werde ich auch etwas dazu sagen


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



JangoK schrieb:


> Was mich besonders interessiert...
> lieber AMD + ATI
> oder lieber Intel + nVidia
> 
> (früher hieß es immer das diese kombinationen am besten miteinander laufen)


 
Das war schon immer Unsinn, keine Ahnung, wieso dieses Gerücht im Umlauf ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das war schon immer Unsinn, keine Ahnung, wieso dieses Gerücht im Umlauf ist.


 
Naja nen i7-2600k + ne GTX580 läuft schon "besser" () als nen x6 1090T und ne 6970 oder?


----------



## Cleriker (27. Mai 2011)

Das sind aber auch leistungsunterschiede! Ich bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi 1090T + 6970.

Das mit Intel und Nvidia war aber auch mal anders. Ich denk da an die Zeit Athlon 64 und Nvidia 6*0GT. Das war die beste Kombi derzeit.


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Cleriker schrieb:


> Das sind aber auch leistungsunterschiede! Ich bin aber sehr zufrieden mit der Kombi 1090T + 6970.
> 
> Das mit Intel und Nvidia war aber auch mal anders. Ich denk da an die Zeit Athlon 64 und Nvidia 6*0GT. Das war die beste Kombi derzeit.


 
Du hast den Witz nicht verstanden


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hier mal ein Vorschlag:

CPU: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed ~150
Board: ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) ~70
 RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) ~60
 HDD: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB ~45
NT: Cougar A450 450W ATX 2.3 ~55
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T9 Value rot mit Sichtfenster ~55 oder  Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder  Xigmatek Midgard ~60 bzw. mit Sichtfenster Xigmatek Midgard-W mit X-Sichtfenster ~65 oder  Lancool PC-K58 ~60  
 Graka: ASUS EAH6950 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6950, 2048MB GDDR5 ~215 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185
optional Soka: ASUS Xonar D1, PCI ~50
 optional Card Reader: Ultron UCR 75 75in1 3.5" Card Reader/Writer schwarz, intern ~8
 Brenner: LG Electronics GH22NS50 ~15


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sehr schöne Zusammenstellung, kann man so nehmen.


----------



## d1eda (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

danke für eure Antworten. 

das Board was ich geschickt habe ist ein AM3+ Board, von daher. Leider geht mein mindfactory link nicht so, wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe. Wieso RAM ohne Heatspreader? Na wenn die billigeren RAMs auch tagen, dann spar ich da gerne ein. 
Die Soundkarte werde ich dann auch erstmal weglassen und den onboard Sound ausprobieren. 

Bei den Prozessoren muss ich mir noch überlegen, welche ich nehmen soll, ob den AMD X4 oder den Intel Core i5-2400.

hier das Netzteil 550W CoolerMaster GX Serie RS-550 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
bin am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt 550W brauche, vllt reichen auch 450W oder doch lieber mehr für die Zukunft?

Was meint ihr zum Netzteil und zur Festplatte? Bremst die Platte das System? Eventuell eine SSD Platte kaufen?

@GoldenMic: Dann zeig mal her deine Zusammenstellung


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Soll ich dir ne AM3/Am3+ oder ne 1155er machen?
Oder beides?


----------



## d1eda (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Wär gut wenn du mir beides machen könntest. Aber schön langsam tendier ich zum Intel und der GTX 560.

Softy seine Zusammenstellung sieht schon mal ganz gut aus. 
Aber noch die Frage, soll ich ein Netzteil mit mehr W nehmen?
Reicht das Mainboard? ASRock H67M, H67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland bezüglich Steckplätze für RAM, Grafikkarte und PCI ?
Eventuell noch ein besseres nehmen?


----------



## Softy (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Der Boardhersteller ist eigentlich  Such Dir einfach die Ausstattung aus, die Du brauchst.  Im Normalfall reicht das Asrock H67M aber gut aus.

ATX und besser ausgestattet wäre z.B. das ASUS P8H61 EVO Rev 3.0, H61 (B3)


----------



## quantenslipstream (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Naja nen i7-2600k + ne GTX580 läuft schon "besser" () als nen x6 1090T und ne 6970 oder?


 
Nun ja, ein 1090T und eine AMD 6990 stampft dein i7 2600 und die GTX 580 in den Boden.


----------



## Lordac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hallo,



d1eda schrieb:


> Wieso RAM ohne Heatspreader? Na wenn die billigeren RAMs auch tagen, dann spar ich da gerne ein.


hohe Heatspreader bringen so gut wie nichts, man kann nur Probleme bekommen wenn man einen ausladenden CPU-Kühler montiert. 

Da der Leistungsunterschied sehr gering geworden ist, würde ich Standard-RAM von z.B. Kingston kaufen, mit je einem Front- und Hecklüfter muss man sich auch keine Gedanken machen ob der RAM zu heiß wird.



d1eda schrieb:


> Bei den Prozessoren muss ich mir noch überlegen, welche ich nehmen soll, ob den AMD X4 oder den Intel Core i5-2400.


Eine AMD-CPU sollte man im Moment nur noch kaufen wenn der PC so günstig wie möglich sein soll, ansonsten ist Intels Sandy Bridge erste Wahl bis Bulldozer auf dem Markt ist und evtl. die Karten neu mischt.




d1eda schrieb:


> hier das Netzteil 550W CoolerMaster GX Serie RS-550 80+ - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software, bin am überlegen, ob ich überhaupt 550W brauche, vllt reichen auch 450W oder doch lieber mehr für die Zukunft?


Da du offensichtlich nicht übertakten möchtest, würde ich ein Netzteil mit ~ 450 Watt nehmen, z.B. das Cougar A 450. Für ein klein wenig Aufpreis bekommst du aber auch das Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 welches besser als das ausgesuchte Netzteil von Cooler Master ist.



d1eda schrieb:


> Bremst die Platte das System? Eventuell eine SSD Platte kaufen?


Eine Magnetfestplatte ist nach wie vor ein gewisser "Flaschenhals" im PC, eine SSD bringt dir eine schnellere Bootzeit des Betriebssystems, das arbeiten mit dem PC geht schneller und in manchen Spielen reduzieren sich die Ladezeiten, im Spiel selbst bringt eine SSD keinen Vorteil.

Wenn eine SSD in dein Budget passt ist sie eine feine Sache, zwingend notwendig ist sie aber nicht und man kann sie auch jederzeit nachrüsten wenn man möchte.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

so hab mir jetzt einmal alles zusammengesucht was ich denke, dass gut zusammenpassen würde und am Schluss einen guten gamer-pc ergeben könnte.

hier der Link:  Meine Wunschliste | Geizhals.at Österreich

ist das Motherboard gut und passt zum Prozessor? ist S-ATA 3 wichtig?
Brauche ich noch eine Wärmeleitpaste für den Prozessor?

Ich hab die ganzen Komponenten einmal bei Mindfactory und bei Hardwareversand zusammengestellt, Mindfactory ist dabei billig und hat dazu noch mehr auswahl, bis auf den Support wohl ein super laden. 
Gibt es noch andere Läden die auch einen Zusammenbau der Komponenten wie Hardwareversand anbieten? oder bekomm ich das alles selber hin?
Die Installation ist auch einfach?

Betriebssystem Windows 7 64 bit brauch ich auch noch. Hab ich da die passenden hinzugefügt?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hi,

Du musst die Wunschliste erst freigeben, die ist nicht einsehbar 

SATA3 ist für schnelle SSD's sinnvoll, sonst brauchst du das nicht.

Wärmeleitpaste ist beim Kühler dabei, beim boxed Kühler ist ein Wäremleitpad aufgebügelt.

Du könntest auch mal bei hoh.de schauen, finde ich recht gut. Alternate bietet auch einen Zusammenbau an, ist i.d.R. aber recht teuer.

Zusammenbau schaffst Du schon, wenn Du den RAM vom Netzteil unterscheiden kannst. Ist wie Lego, macht nur mehr Spaß. Lies vorher mal ein How-to und leg es Dir beim Zusammenbau daneben. Für die Kühlermontage gibt es auch How-to Videos auf youtube. Und Hilfe gibts hier im Forum  der_knoben arbeitet z.Z. an einem How-to: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/blogs/der_knoben/955-how-rechner-zusammenbau.html

Windows 7 Installatiion ist auch nicht schwer, da gibt es auch ein How to von einem gewissen quantenslipstream : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ionieren-installieren-und-erste-schritte.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Die Liste ist leer, du musst sie für die Öffentlichkeit freigeben.


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

| Geizhals.at Österreich jetzt muss es gehen sorry
ok, dann bestell ich den Prozessor und das Pad ist schon dabei. Ich würd dann gern den Kühler der dabei ist verwenden, also boxed. Sollte reichen!?

Motherboard einbauen und sowas denke ich schaffe ich. Prozessor wird schwieriger und die richtigen Stecker vom Netzteil usw anzuschließen. 
Windows von Grund auf hab ich noch nicht installiert. CD rein und los gehts?


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Windows installieren scheint recht einfach zu sein, wie siehts mit dem Rest aus? Motherboard muss das installiert werden? bzw der Sound, Netzwerkkarte die drauf sind? Grafikkarte ist klar, Prozessor, muss da was gemacht werden?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Die Liste ist immer noch leer 

Du kannst auch die Komponenten hier einzeln posten 

Du musst evtl. noch Chipsatztreiber installieren, und halt Grakatreiber. That's it.


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

naja, dann weiss ichs auch nicht  

Festplatte: Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Prozessor: Intel Core i5-2400, 4x 3.10GHz, boxed (BX80623I52400) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Netzteil: Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 (0-761345-06204-6/0-761345-06205-3/0-761345-23850-2) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Gehäuse: Xigmatek Midgard (CPC-T55DB-U01) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Mainboard: ASRock P67 Pro3, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Laufwerk: LiteOn iHAS124 schwarz, SATA, bulk (-19) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Software: Microsoft: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit, DSP/SB, 1er Pack (deutsch) (PC) (GFC-00603) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Arbeitsspeicher: TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (TED38192M1333HC9DC) | Geizhals.at Österreich

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-4-jpg.html


----------



## Lordac (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hallo,

das sieht soweit gut aus, wenn du aus Deutschland kommst kannst du das noch in Geizhals umstellen.

Beim Midgard würde ich die verbauten Lüfter gegen bessere tauschen, z.B. Scythe Slip Stream.

Gruß

Lordac


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sieht prima aus  Mehr Preis/Leistung geh kaum 

Lüfter würde ich auch andere empfehlen (spreche da aus Erfahrung)


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hmm, so schlecht die verbauten Lüfter? Warum das? 
Also es sind zwei Lüfter von 120mm verbaut. Einer vorne und einer hinten, reicht das? Dann ersetzt ich einfach die vorhandenen Lüfter durch Scythe Slip Stream Scythe Slip Stream 120x120x25mm, 800rpm, 68.2m³/h, 10.7dB(A) (SY1225SL12L) | Geizhals.at Deutschland zwei mal?
Drehen die schneller?

Mir ist wichtig, dass alle Komponenten wunderbar miteinander harmonieren und es keine Probleme gibt. Auch sollte ich mit den Netzteil und ans Netzteil alles anstecken können. 
Ich hoffe das kann ich von den Zusammengestellten Komponenten erwarten


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Kannst du so nehmen.
Alternativ zum Midgard kannst du auch das Pantheon nehmen, das bietet USB 3 Im Panel.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Deine eigene Zusammenstellung sieht sehr gut aus.
Wobei du beim i5-2400 kein P67 Chipsatz brauchst.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Die Serienlüfter drehen schneller und sind daher lauter 

Alternativ kannst Du auch das Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz oder in rot, weiß oder grün nehmen. Da sind die Serienlüfter bereits recht leise.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die Serienlüfter drehen schneller und sind daher lauter
> 
> Alternativ kannst Du auch das Sharkoon T9 Value schwarz oder in rot, weiß oder grün nehmen. Da sind die Serienlüfter bereits recht leise.


 
Hast du das Ding mal selber in der Hand gehabt?
Laut der PCGH sind sie ja recht laut, nem Kumpel hört sie aber nicht. Naja ist ja auch sehr subjektiv.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Hast du das Ding mal selber in der Hand gehabt?
> Laut der PCGH sind sie ja recht laut, nem Kumpel hört sie aber nicht. Naja ist ja auch sehr subjektiv.



Nein, laut PCGH Print 06/2011 sind die recht leise. Ich hab für nen Bekannten das T9 Value Rot verbaut ich empfinde es auch als leise. Aber wie Du schon sagst, alles subjektiv


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Nein, laut PCGH Print 06/2011 sind die recht leise. Ich hab für nen Bekannten das T9 Value Rot verbaut ich empfinde es auch als leise. Aber wie Du schon sagst, alles subjektiv


 
Also in der PCGH stand doch das die eher laut waren? 
Gleich mal nachsehen 
Geht mir darum das ich mir das Teil vllt auch mal holen will, in grün


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ich hol mir einfach mal zwei von den Scythe Slip Stream Lüftern dazu, sollten die Standard zu laut sein, kann ich immer noch wechseln. 2 Lüfter reichen? 
Dann könnte ich also noch ein paar Euro beim Mainboard einsparen. Was empfiehlst du mir GoldenMic?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

2 Lüfter reichen aus, vorne Luft rein, hinten raus


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> Ich hol mir einfach mal zwei von den Scythe Slip Stream Lüftern dazu, sollten die Standard zu laut sein, kann ich immer noch wechseln. 2 Lüfter reichen?
> Dann könnte ich also noch ein paar Euro beim Mainboard einsparen. Was empfiehlst du mir GoldenMic?


 
Ein Board mit einem H61 oder H67 Chipsatz mit den Anschlüssen, die du brauchst.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Das ASUS P8H61-M Pro Rev 3.0, H61 (B3) könntest Du Dir mal anschauen.


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

oder ich bleib einfach bei dem von mir gewählten ? 

Was denkt ihr wird der PC dann in Volllast an Leistung bringen? Also bei dem Prozessor und Grafikkarte ist ja immer angegeben wie viel in Watt. 

lieber die Grafikkarte 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
oder die 1024MB EVGA GeForce GTX 560 Ti DDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software oder egal?


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Der Rechner sollte unter Volllast nicht mehr als 300Watt aus der Dose ziehen.

Du hast 2x die gleiche Graka verlinkt  Daher egal


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Naja ich hab das auch nur aus dem folgenden Grund vorgeschlagen:
Den i5-2400 kannst du an sich eh nicht übertakten, maximal bis zum maximal Multi und ~5 Mhz beim BLCK.

Sollte dir allerdings mal die Graka flöten gehen kannst du zumindest noch auf die IGp zurückgreifen solang sie in der RMA ist oder du ne neue hast.


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

das ist die zweite Karte 1024MB Gigabyte GTX560 Ti OC GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software
kenn mich schon gar nicht mehr aus vor lauter links 

Ne, ich denk nicht, dass ich vor hab irgendwas zu übertakten.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Garantie ist bei der EVGA besser, die Gigabyte GTX560 OC ist leiser, und werksseitig übertaktet. Ich würde die Gigabyte nehmen


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ich würde dir auch zu der Gigabyte raten. Und einem anderen Baord aus oben genannten Gründen


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Die 1024MB Asus ENGTX560 Ti GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ist auch nicht verkehrt, mit 3 Jahren Garantie, falls Du darauf achten möchtest


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Die 1024MB Asus ENGTX560 Ti GDDR5 PCIe - Computer Shop - Hardware, Notebook & Software ist auch nicht verkehrt, mit 3 Jahren Garantie, falls Du darauf achten möchtest


 
Die ist auch schon bei 190€ gelandet? Dann rate ich natürlich eher zu der als zu der Gigabyte


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Aus welchem Grund die Asus anstatt die Gigabyte? Garantie?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sie hat 50Mhz mehr Speichertakt


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Macht 0,42 Frames mehr.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Macht 0,42 Frames mehr.


 
Zu gleichem Preis!


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Zu gleichem Preis!


 
Gleiche Ausstattung?


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Gleiche Ausstattung?


 
Eigentlich schon


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Bist du sicher?


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

na wenn das so ist, dann hol ich mir doch lieber die von Asus


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Falsch machen kannst du eigentlich nicht viel


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Solange du keine AGP Karte erwischst, ist alles OK.


----------



## Resax (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

GTX 580 AGP 
um seinen pentium 3 pc wieder spieltauglich zu machen


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Da muss man eben umbauen. Eine Grafikkarte und 4 CPUs.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Als ob AGP genug Bandbreite für ne 580 bieten würde


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Wieso?
PCIe 2.0 bringt nur 5% mehr Leistung, obwohl es doppelt so schnell ist wie PCIe 1.0 und das ist nicht schneller als AGP 8x.


----------



## d1eda (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

was ist denn bei Windows 7 der unterschied von dem Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium SP1 64bit Deutsch SB/OEM - Computer Shop - Hardware,
zu dem hier Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 32/64bit Deutsch Upgrade - Computer Shop - Hardware,

normal würd ich die für 70 nehmen wollen.


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Nimm die für 70 €


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

die Upgrade ist halt die Version, die du benutzen kannst, wenn du von Vista auf 7 upgraden willst.
Da du aber eh einen neuen Rechner kaufst, nimm die SB/OEM Version.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Das ist mal wieder eine Logik, das Upgrade kostet mehr als die stand alone Version


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, und die Upgrade setzt ja voraus, dass du ein OS schon hast.


----------



## Softy (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Gilt das auch für ein Upgrade XP -> Windows7? Oder nur mit epic-fail Vista?


----------



## quantenslipstream (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Nee, XP auf Sieben geht nicht und von 32bit kannst du auch nicht auf 64bit upgraden.
Du bist also gearscht, wenn du das Upgrade Kit kaufst und zu Hause feststellst, dass dein Vista noch 32bit ist.
Du kannst das Upgrade Kit also an die Wand nageln und dir den Kernel Patch runterladen.


----------



## d1eda (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Also Leute ich hab dann mal meinen Merkzettel bei Mindfactory erstellt, ich werd dann nach Mitternacht bestellen, da es ab dann Versandkostenfrei ist 

hier der Merkzettel: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/i23y-5.jpg

Ich hoffe das passt alles und der Zusammenbau, Installation verläuft problemlos so das ich lange Zeit Freude mit meinem neuen PC habe. 
Danke für eure Hilfe. Das Budget ist zwar jetzt etwas erweitert worden mit ca 770€. Ich hab auch noch ein kleines Upgrade vorgenommen und den Intel Core i5 2500k hinzugefügt


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sieht alles furchtbar schick aus. Viel Spaß damit und bei Montageproblemen meldest du dich einfach nochmal hier.


----------



## quantenslipstream (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sieht gut aus, bestell aber zwei 120er Lüfter und einen 140er für den Deckel mit.


----------



## Softy (29. Mai 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sieht super aus  Kannst Du so bestellen.


----------



## d1eda (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

so die Teile sind nun da und ich hab schon mit den Zusammenbau angefangen. Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Festplatte, Laufwerk, Prozessor, Kühler und Netzteil sind nun eingebaut. Was mir nur etwas Schwierigkeiten bereitet ist die Verkabelung. Damit ich sicher gehen kann, dass auch alles richtig angeschlossen ist bevor ich den PC starte. Wollte ich mich noch von euch absichern lassen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist das? Kann ich damit irgendwie eine Helligkeit regeln und wie wird es Angeschlossen?
Das war auch noch dabei:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brauche ich die folgenden Kabeln für irgendetwas?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Festplatte: Richtig angeschlossen, für was sind die vier Pins rechts??? SATA Kabel an Stecker für SATA 2 oder 3 (Mainboard)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Brenner: Richtig angeschlossen? SATA Kabel an Stecker für SATA 2 oder 3 (Mainboard)?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allgemein: Richtig? 2x 4 Pin Stecker oben 12V, 24 Pin rechts, Lüfter Gehäuse und Prozessor




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Grafikkarte: Direkter Stromanschluss ans Netzteil 2x? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Power LED usw, wohin damit, hab ich noch gar nicht angeschlossen??




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gehäuse: Lautsprecher, Was ist AC 97 und wohin damit?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wohin mit diesen Steckern? PCI E 6 Pin, 2 Pin




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen, kann mir auch gerne jemand über Skype helfen 

danke

mfg dieda.


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ganz oben, das ist die Lüftersteuerung. Die kannst Du erstmal weglassen. Schließ die Lüfter vorerst am Netzteil oder am Mainboard an.

Wo du den Speaker anschließt, steht im Hanbuch des Boards.

Das Netzteil sollte extra PCIe-Stromstecker für die Graka haben, da brauchst Du keinen Adapter für die Molex-Anschlüsse.

Auch die  Gehäuseanschlüsse des I/O-Panels schließt Du laut Handbuch an.

Den AC97 Anschluss brauchst Du nicht, der HD-Audio reicht. Ist aktueller.

die Anschlüsse des untersten Bilds sind für die Graka.

Grüße


----------



## d1eda (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, das mit den PCI E Anschlüssen hab ich jetzt auch kapiert. Hab die Adapter einfach weggelassen und die PCI E verwendet. Einige Kabel vom Netzteil bleiben unangeschlossen. Ich geh mal davon aus, dass das so gehört. 
Lüftersteuerung? Was meinst du damit? Den Prozessor Kühler hab ich oben angeschlossen und die zwei Lüfter vom Gehäuse am Mainboard. 
Die Gehäuseanschlüsse hab ich jetzt auch angeschlossen. Das ist etwas verwirrend. Denke mal wenn da etwas nicht passt dann sollte es nicht tragisch sein. Muss ich eben alles testen, ob ich einschalten kann, reseten und ob die Lampen leuchten. Hat jemand noch eine Ahnung was das für ein Teil von Xigmatek, mit dem Drehknopf, ist und wie ichs anschließe ?

Festplatte an SATA 3 von Mainboard? Gehäusestecker an SATA 2? Brenner an SATA 3?


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jo, einige Anschlüsse des Netzteils brauchst Du nicht. Mit der Lüftersteuerung kannst Du die Lüfter des Gehäuses regeln.

Der CPU-Kühlerlüfter muss an den CPU_FAN 4pin-Anschluss des Boards.

Wenn Du beim Gehäusepanel die Anschlüsse vertauschst, ist das nicht so tragisch. Oft haben die Anschlüsse kleine Dreiecke eingekerbt, das ist jeweils der Plus-Pol Anschluss.

Wenn Du die Gehäuselüfter am Board anschließt, kannst Du die Lüftersteuerung weglassen, denn dann kannst Du die Lüfter im BIOS einstellen. Und afaik über eine Zusatz software auch auf dem Desktop.

Ob Du die Festplatte an SATA3 oder SATA2 anschließt ist   Ich würde alles an SATA2 anschließen. Hast Du eine SSD? Die sollte ggf. an SATA3.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Softy hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt.
Die 4 Pins bei der Festplatte sind Jumper, die brauchst du nicht.

Was ich lustig fand war wie du die Grafikkarte angeschlossen hast


----------



## d1eda (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Soweit hab ich alles verstanden. Bei der Beschreibung vom Mainboard stand auch etwas über Jumper auf dem Mainboard. Dort ist eine Kappe drauf. Muss ich da irgendwas machen ? Beziehungsweise für was sollen Jumper gut sein?

Haha, ja, wie ich anfangs die Grafikkarte angeschlossen habe war etwas umständlich mit den PCI E Steckern ist es um einiges besser. 

Kann mir zufällig noch jemand ein gutes Programm empfehlen mit dem ich die Lüfterdrehzahl von den zwei im Gehäuse steuern kann? Ich lass die Lüfter jetzt einfach am Mainboard eingesteckt und bau die Drehzahlregulierung von Xigmatek wieder aus.

Dann installier ich nachher mal die ganzen Sachen. Sollte es Probleme geben, meld ich mich wieder.


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Das Programm zur Drehzahlsteuerung der Lüfter müsste auf der beiliegenden CD / DVD des Mainboards dabei sein, ich glaube Bestandteil vom "AXTU"-Programm.

Bei den Jumpern musst Du nix verstellen, die sind für CMOS-Reset und so.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Wenn der schon drauf ist dann lass ihn drauf
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jumper_(Elektrotechnik)

Naja, Lüfter regelst du am besten im Bios.


----------



## Softy (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Läuft die Kiste denn jetzt? Oder bist Du gerade mit Feuerlöschen beschäftigt?


----------



## quantenslipstream (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



Softy schrieb:


> Läuft die Kiste denn jetzt? Oder bist Du gerade mit Feuerlöschen beschäftigt?


 
Er wartet, bis die Feuerwehr ihm erlaubt, wieder ins Haus zu gehen, damit er nachschauen kann, ob der Rechner noch da ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Naja so witzig ist das glaub ich gar nicht für jemanden der echt Angst hat was kaputtzumachen...hängt ja auch Geld dran :X


----------



## d1eda (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

sorry, musste erst alles installieren usw. deswegen meld ich mich jetzt erst 
Hat soweit alles gut funktioniert, das schwierigste für mich war eben die Verkabelung, deswegen wollte ich da auf Nummer sicher gehen. Nicht das mir da alles kaputt geht  
wie GoldenMic schon sagte, es hängt auch ne Menge Geld dran 

Funktioniert alles recht Prima, Windows Installation war auch recht einfach. Dann bedank ich mich mal für eure Hilfe. Ihr habt mich recht gut unterstützt, beraten 

Recht laut ist er halt schon, sollte ich doch zu den leiseren Gehäuselüftern greifen.


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Freut mich, dass alles gut funktioniert 

Du hattest doch die Scythe Slipstream mit in der Liste? Hast Du die Lüfter am Board angeschlossen? Beim Asrock ist doch eine Software dabei, mit der Du die Lüfter auf dem Desktop regeln kannst, oder nicht?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Viel Spaß mit der Kiste.
Lüfter müsste man im Bios noch regeln können.
Graka mit z.b. MSI Afterburner.
Kannst uns ja mal nen Screenshot von Speedfan machen.


----------



## d1eda (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, wollte ich erst kaufen, aber als ich dann bestellt habe, war der Preis um fast das doppelte gestiegen, deswegen hab ich die weggelassen 

hier sind Screenshots von zwei Programmen die beim Mainboard dabei waren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mit dem Programm kann ich die Geschwindigkeit von den Lüftern einstellen, hab ich auch schon gemacht. Was wäre eine gute Einstellung? Kann ich mit dem Programm auch Overclocken???

Was kann ich eigentlich mit dem anderen Programm, Instant Boot, machen? Schneller hochfahren?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Du könntest den CPU Fan Target Speed runterstellen. Dann wäre es auf jedenfall etwas leiser.
Du hast den boxed drauf oder? Fürs Idle sind die Temps ok.


----------



## d1eda (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, ich hab den normalen Lüfter drauf. Ok, dann fahr ich den ein wenig zurück. 
Hab die Grafikkartentreiber installiert aber ein Programm zum Einstellen von verschiedenen Sachen war nicht dabei. Normal ?


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Du musst halt mal schauen wie heiß die CPU unter Last wird.
Unter Prime 95 sollte die CPu schon unter 60° bleiben.
Am sinnvollsten finde ich im Bios/Uefi die Lüfter einzustellen sodass sie automatisch regeln. Mit deinem Programm musst du immer selbst einstellen.

Die Nvidia Systemsteuerung war nicht dabei?
Einfach rechtsklick auf den Desktop...da müsste sie schon auftauchen.


----------



## d1eda (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ok, dann schau ich mal ins Bios.

Doch, das Programm ist dabei. Hab mich dort auch schon ein wenig umgesehen. Soll ich da etwas bestimmtes einstellen oder was wäre sinnvoll? Wieso hab ich in CS 1.6 nur 60 FPS?

Kann mir jemand ein gutes Programm empfehlen womit ich meinen Prozessor und Grafikkarte testen kann. 3D Mark??


----------



## Softy (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Es gibt diverse Stress-Tests 
für die CPU: Prime95 - Download - CHIP Online
und für die GPU: FurMark - Download - CHIP Online

Solange alles gut läuft, sind die aber nicht notwendig. Benchmarks gibt es z.b: 3DMark 11 – The Gamer's Benchmark for DirectX 11, 3dmark Vantage oder die von unigine.

Wegen den 60fps, schau mal, ob Du VSync aktiviert hast.


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Warscheinlich hat due die Vertikale Sync angestellt. Das macht auch Sinn, da du eigentlich auch nicht mehr FPS brauchst. Aber das ist ein Thema für sich.

Ich würde vllt die Anisotrope Filterung auf x16 stellen, die Texturfilterung auf Hohe Qualität und Energieverwaltungsmodus auf Adaptiv.
Du musst schauen was Sinn macht und wobei die FPS nicht wegbrechen. Am besten schaust du dir mal die beschreibungen zu den einzelnen Optionen an.


3D Mark 06, 11. Cinebench. Sowas halt.


----------



## d1eda (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hmm, mit den Einstellungen komm ich auch nicht auf die 100 FPS. Ich hab desöfteren kleine lags ist das normal?

Das muss es doch irgendwie die perfekten Einstellungen für CS geben. Bei google find ich auch nichts.

Ach ja, kann ich das Windows, was ich mir geholt habe, beliebig oft installieren auch an meinem zweiten pc? Notebook geht nicht oder da 64 bit??
Ich hab 2x Desktop 1x Notebook.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Da musst du schauen, die Anzahl der Lizensen steht auf der Packung. Bei einer Lizens nur auf einem PC und es gibt so eine Family Version, die geht auf mehreren PC'S.


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> Ach ja, kann ich das Windows, was ich mir geholt habe, beliebig oft installieren auch an meinem zweiten pc? Notebook geht nicht oder da 64 bit??
> Ich hab 2x Desktop 1x Notebook.


 
Nein, wenn du dir eine System Builder gekauft hast, kannst du die nur auf *einem *PC installieren und aktivieren.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Aber es gibt auch packs zum Upgraden, die sind für 3 Pc's. Nur mal zur Info : Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium Upgrade Family Pack for XP or Vista users, 3 User Licence (PC DVD) [Import]: Amazon.de: Software


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, gibts, aber wer kauft sich das, wenn er einen Rechner hat. 
Und ich tippe mal schwer, dass er die SB gekauft hat und nicht den Family Pack.
Außerdem kannst du damit auch nur upgraden, nicht neu installieren, du bist also auf Vista angewiesen, das schon vorhanden sein muss.


----------



## d1eda (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, hab mir das SB geholt. Wollte es nur wissen. Aber auf meinen PC kann ich es beliebig oft installieren? 
Bei dem anderen PC/Notebook, hab ich schon ein Betriebssystem installiert. Wollte nur wissen, ob ich da eventuell auch die CD verwenden kann


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ja, auf Deinem PC kannst Du es so oft installieren wie Du willst.


----------



## d1eda (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Weiss noch jemand was zu den perfekten Einstellungen bei den Grafikkarteneinstellungen oder soll ich hierfür neues Thema aufmachen ?


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Wie viele Punkte hast Du bei 3dmark 11? Um abschätzen zu können, ob die Graka gut funktioniert?


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> Jop, hab mir das SB geholt. Wollte es nur wissen. Aber auf meinen PC kann ich es beliebig oft installieren?



Ja, kannst du.



d1eda schrieb:


> Bei dem anderen PC/Notebook, hab ich schon ein Betriebssystem installiert. Wollte nur wissen, ob ich da eventuell auch die CD verwenden kann



Kannst du auch dafür benutzen, aber eben nicht aktivieren.


----------



## Koyote (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Jop, gibts, aber wer kauft sich das, wenn er einen Rechner hat.
> Und ich tippe mal schwer, dass er die SB gekauft hat und nicht den Family Pack.
> Außerdem kannst du damit auch nur upgraden, nicht neu installieren, du bist also auf Vista angewiesen, das schon vorhanden sein muss.


 Habe ich doch geschrieben, das es zum Upgraden ist und nur eine Info ist.


----------



## d1eda (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

schlimm wenn mans nicht asktiviert??
@softy: 3D Mark lass ich laufen, dann mach ich Screenshot von den Punkten.


----------



## Softy (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Zum Thema Treibereinstellungen gibt es schon entsprechende Threads, z.B: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/grafikkarten/147722-nvidia-treibereinstellungen-erklaerung.html



d1eda schrieb:


> schlimm wenn mans nicht asktiviert??



Dann kannst Du es nur ein paar Tage nutzen  Ich glaube 14 ....ööhhm... 30 Tage


----------



## quantenslipstream (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> schlimm wenn mans nicht asktiviert??


 
Dann geht es in 30 Tagen nicht mehr, musst jedes Mal neu installieren, schon sehr nervig.


----------



## GoldenMic (5. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> schlimm wenn mans nicht asktiviert??
> @softy: 3D Mark lass ich laufen, dann mach ich Screenshot von den Punkten.


 

Warum kaufst du es denn wenn du es nicht aktivieren willst?


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

nene, hab meins auf meinem pc schon aktiviert.


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

wie bekomm ich denn die kleinen lags bei cs 1.6 weg ? hier die Einstellungen http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/i23y-p.jpg 
Ich spiel mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080. Liegt es vllt am Monitor ? Acer s222hqlabid  PRAD | Hersteller Monitore

Das muss doch irgendwie gehen, dass das Spiel total flüssig läuft. Liegts an Programmen die im Hintergrund laufen? Teilweise läuft, Skype, ICQ, und Norton wird immer gestartet, war bei Windows dabei. 
Den eventuell deinstallieren und durch ein anderes Programm ersetzen, gilt eh nur noch 58 Tage.


----------



## Softy (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Stell mal weniger AF ein, und die Energieoptionen in der nvidia Systemsteuerung auf Höchstleistung.


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

btw, 3D Mark hab ich laufen lassen, kam aber Fehler am Ende bezüglich dem Ergebnisses. Der konnte mir das nicht online darfstellen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Check mal die Internet Verbindung, vielleicht kommt es vom lahmen Ping.


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hab eine 6000er Leitung von 1&1. Ping ist an und für sich ganz gut. Auf guten Servern hab ich 25-30, gibt aber auch schlechte da kann er dann schon bei 50 liegen. 
Fastpath gibt es ja nicht mehr. Gibts sonst noch Möglichkeiten den Ping zu verkleinern?


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hab eine 6000er Leitung von 1&1. Ping ist an und für sich ganz gut. Auf guten Servern hab ich 25-30, gibt aber auch schlechte da kann er dann schon bei 50 liegen. 
Fastpath gibt es ja nicht mehr. Gibts sonst noch Möglichkeiten den Ping zu verkleinern?


----------



## d1eda (6. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hab eine 6000er Leitung von 1&1. Ping ist an und für sich ganz gut. Auf guten Servern hab ich 25-30, gibt aber auch schlechte da kann er dann schon bei 50 liegen. 
Fastpath gibt es ja nicht mehr. Gibts sonst noch Möglichkeiten den Ping zu verkleinern?


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Fastpath macht deine Leitung eigentlich eher schlechter aber naja 
Probier am besten mal bei den grafikeinstellungen rum.
Wieviel FPS haste denn?


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

GoldenMic schrieb:
			
		

> Fastpath macht deine Leitung eigentlich eher schlechter aber naja
> Probier am besten mal bei den grafikeinstellungen rum.
> Wieviel FPS haste denn?



Früher hatte ich fastpath und dadurch wurde der Ping dann um einiges besser. Naja schon Jahre her noch mit 1000er dsl war das.  Ich hab 60 Fps in cs. Mein Monitor hat 60 Hz. Wär ein 120 Hz Monitor zum spielen besser?


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hier mal ein Screenshot von FurMark. Ist das soweit gut? http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/i23y-q.jpg


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hab grad den Benchmark mit gleichen Einstellungen laufen lassen und komme auf 1988 Punkte (mit einer HD5850 (OC)). Da kommt mir Dein Score etwas zu niedrig vor, aber ich habe im Moment leider keine Ahnung, woran das liegen kann


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Welche Settings hast du denn im treiber eingestellt?


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Du meinst in den 3D Einstellungen der Grafikkarte für FurMark? So wie ich die Screenshots von cs 1.6 geposted hab? 
Da hab ich gar nichts verstellt, alles Standart Einstellungen.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Aktueller Treiber oder der von der CD?
Graka im richtigen Slot eingebaut?(dem oberen)?


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Sollte richtig eingebaut sein: http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/i23y-6.jpg

Erst Treiber von der CD installiert und dann aktuellen bei nvidia gezogen. NVIDIA DRIVERS 275.33 WHQL


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hast Du konstant  60 fps ingame? Das muss eine falsche Einstellung von VSync entweder in der nvidia Systemsteuerung oder im Game sein. Hast Du beides überprüft?

Graka sitzt richtig.


----------



## GoldenMic (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Yo ist richtig eingebaut aber warum die Adapter?


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

ja, ich hab konstant 60fps. Ich spiel mit einer Auflösung von 1920x1080. Grafikeinstellungen sind Standard. OpenGL und 32bit. 
Ne, ich hab doch bemerkt, dass ich die Adapter weglassen kann, dass hab ich dann auch gemacht, das Bild ist mit Adapter entstanden. 
Also ist ohne eingebaut und sitzt komplett drin, am Ende ist noch ein Kunststoffteil welches man über die Grafikkarte drüberschieben kann (Sockel). Also muss richtig drin sein.
Hab mir 3D Mark Vintage gezogen und hier die Auswertung online Result

während dem Test lief ICQ, Steam, Google Chrom, Norton und Firewall war on

Irgendwas muss doch verstellt sein oder bremst mich aus.

3D Mark hab ich so laufen lassen, wie es eingestellt ist. Kann ja nichts verstellen, da ichs nicht gekauft habe.


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Auch das 3dmark Vantage Ergebnis ist etwas zu niedrig.

konstant 60 fps kann nur VSync sein. Was anderes kann ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Nochmal wiederholt dabei alle Programme zu gemacht und Norton deinstalliert. 

Result

bringt kaum etwas. Bei den 3D Einstellungen hab ich für 3D Mark Vintage nichts eingestellt, alles Standart.


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hast du einen Bug beim Treiber?


----------



## Softy (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hm. Poste mal CPU-Z Screenshots (Reiter CPU, Mainboard, Memory, SPD) und einen GPU-Z-Screenshot. Vielleicht ist da was auffälliges dabei.


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Bug beim Treiber, wie find ich das raus? 

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-t-jpg.html


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Welchen Treiber hast du drin?
Wechsel mal die Treiber, nimm eine andere Version.


----------



## d1eda (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Treiberversion 8.17.12.7533 http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-u-jpg.html

Eine andere Version? Bekomm ich die bei Nvidia auf der Seite oder wird da nur die aktuellste Angeboten?


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Bei Nvidia kriegst du auch andere Treiber, musst mal im Archiv gucken.
Den aktuellen Treiber mag meine Karte auch nicht.


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Was heißt sie mag ihn nicht? Alten deinstallieren neuen installieren?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ja, den anderen runterladen, den alten deinstallieren und den neuen installieren und schauen, was passiert.
Eventuell musst du Windows noch mal neu installieren, falls der Fehler von was anderem kommt.


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

alles klar, das mach ich schnell. NVIDIA Treiber Download

ich probiers mit Version 270.61.


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

so, der Treiber ist installiert, Version 270.61. 

Es sieht schon mal um einiges besser aus. Hab dann gleich mal Furmark und Vantage laufen lassen. 
Hier die Ergebnisse:

Result

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-v-jpg.html

Danke für den Tipp. Ist das jetzt akzeptabel oder muss mehr drin sein?
Einstellungen in der 3D Verwaltung von Nvidia sind Standard, da neu installiert.


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Kannst du auch mal 3d mark 06 und 3d mark 11 laufen lassen?


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ich probiers mit 3d mark 06. 3d mark 11 hab ich laufen lassen, konnte aber am Schluss kein Ergebnis anzeigen.

Health Check

die CPU ist noch etwas schwächer, kann man da etwas machen ?


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

ok, ich hab 3D Mark 06 laufen lassen und hier ist das Ergebnis:

Result

Health Check

geht CPU noch besser? Was meint ihr dazu ?


----------



## Softy (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> geht CPU noch besser? Was meint ihr dazu ?



Übertakten  Dazu brauchst Du aber einen vernünftigen CPU-Kühler. Aber die Leistung sollte doch so auch mehr als ausreichen


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

ne, ich meine, sollte er im Normalzustand nicht besser sein ?


----------



## quantenslipstream (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Keine Ahnung, was normal ist.
Wie sehen denn die vergleichbaren Systeme so aus?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> ok, ich hab 3D Mark 06 laufen lassen und hier ist das Ergebnis:
> 
> Result
> 
> ...


 
Der 06er Score sieht eigentlich ziemlich gut aus.
Hab nen Kumpel mit den gleichen Komponenten, lasse den den test heute auch nochmal machen und sag dir dann nochmal Bescheid.


----------



## d1eda (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

und was hat dein Kumpel für ein Ergebnis ?


----------



## GoldenMic (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Der hatte heute keine Zeit...ich meld mich aber sobald es was gibt.


----------



## d1eda (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Meint ihr das könnte auch an der Internetverbindung liegen? 

Wenn ich 1.6 spiele hab ich einen ping von 25-50 bei CSS hab ich teilweise einen ping von 10-40. Der Ping ist immer konstant, die Pings unterscheiden sich nur von den Servern, z.B Ping mit 30 dann schwankt der +- 2. Ich hab mal ein paar Speedtests durchgeführt, welche meiner Meinung nach recht akzeptabel sind.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-w-jpg.html

und hier noch die Einträge von der FritzBox

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-x-jpg.html

Forward Error Correction: Ist der Wert nicht ein wenig hoch? 
Ich hab gestern die FritzBox daraufhin ausgesteckt und wieder eingesteckt, der Wert fiel dann auf 0 ab und ist aktuell bei 1909. Die FritzBox lief bis dahin 12 Stunden.

hier noch ein Screenshot im Spiel mit http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/i23y-11-jpg.html


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Was mich an deiner Stelle eher stören würde ist das du ne Leistung von ~7k hast, deine Fritz Box dir aber ne verfügbare von 13k angibt.

Aber was gena stört dich denn an den Werten?

Übrigens ist deine Graka mit Source nichtmal voll ausgelastet.
Schalt mal im Nvidia Treiber unter 3D Einstellungen verwalten im Energieverwaltungsmodus auf "Maximale Leistung bevorzugen"
Dann taktet deine Karte zwar nicht mehr runter und verbraucht immer 3d werte aber wäre mal interessant zu wissen ob es daran liegt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Was mich an deiner Stelle eher stören würde ist das du ne Leistung von ~7k hast, deine Fritz Box dir aber ne verfügbare von 13k angibt.



Guter Provider FTW.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Guter Provider FTW.


 
Ich hätte an seiner Stelle schonmal angerufen.

War bei nem Kumpel auch so.
Er sollte neues DSL bekommen, 16k. Vorher hatte er 3k.
Es wurde ihm aber von vornherein klargmeacht das er 16k nie erreichen wird.
Das war auch ok.
Als der Vertrag dann geschaltet wurde hatte er in Speedtest nur 6000-7000.
Auf die Erkundigung ob das so bleibt hieß es: "Wir geben ihnen jetzt Testmäßig erstmal 2 Wochen so viel, wenn da alles gut läuft schalten wir nochmal hoch"
Meinter er "OK".
Meinte ich zu ihm da kann ich mir nur an Kopf fassen. Er bezahlt für 16k, und das nicht erst 2 Wochen nach Start. Da soll er auch das maximale bekommen.
Nach Anfänglicher Ablehnung hat er dann nochmal angerufen und denen mal nen paar Takte erzählt.
Der techniker hat dann direkt hochgeschaltet und dann warens immerhin 9000-10000.

Was ich sagen will: Man muss sich nicht alles gefallen lassen.


----------



## d1eda (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

hmm, wie meinst du das GoldenMic mit der Leitung? Ich hab 6000er DSL bei 1&1 da sollten doch die Werte korrekt sein unter den Speedtest?

Ich mein den Wert unter der FritzBox -> DSL Informationen -> DSL -> Forward Error Correction der Wert ist im Screenshot bei 59892 ist das nicht etwas hoch ?? oder eher normal?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Ach du hast ne 6000er Leitung? Dann sind die 6900 gut, dein Provider schenkt dir was 

Ach mit den Errors scher ich mich nicht, hab da auch irgendwo 65000 stehen


----------



## d1eda (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Hast du auch 1&1 ? 
Werd jetz mal Crysis 2 installieren und ne Runde spielen. Mal sehen wie ein neuere Spiel läuft. 
CSS hab ich auch schon gespielt. Da sind die FPS bei ca 180. Läuft auch recht gut. 
Hab mir auch noch einen neuen Monitor bestellt, da mein alter PC noch einen Röhrenmonitor hat 
Bin mal gespannt wie es mit einem Samsung 2233 RZ mit 120 Hz läuft.


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Nein ich hatte mal 1&1. Mittlerweile bin ich bei Encoline und sehr zufrieden mit meinem VDSL.

Mhm ich hätte wohl zum Samsung BX2450 gegriffen


----------



## d1eda (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Gibts durch Encoline VDSL irgendwelche Vorteile? Besserer Ping?

Ja zu dem Monitor wurde mir hier auch geraten. Wollte aber die 120 Hz einmal testen


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Encoline gibt es nur in Thüringen


----------



## d1eda (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Jop, hab grad gesucht. Gibts hier in Bayern gar nicht. Trotzdem welche Vorteile?


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*

Fast Path gäbe es da z.b


----------



## GoldenMic (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gamer PC zusammenstellen - Tipps erwünscht - 600-700€*



d1eda schrieb:


> und was hat dein Kumpel für ein Ergebnis ?



So, hier mal das Ergebnis meines Kumpels:
Result

Ist also so ziemlich das gleiche.


----------

